# MY 03 330Ci OB/NB SP, PP, more



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

rear


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

Front


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

inside


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Beautiful combo :thumbup:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

I concur, nice choices. Expensive options though.   

I want the Phoenix Yellow M Roadster in pic 2.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Looks great . . . congrats . . .


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

rbright,

Hey, nice color. I'm a little partial to the OB myself 

What dealership did you buy from?

I've got an 330i (see sig) coming in to United BMW (Atlanta) in about the next two weeks.

Did you have to talk to your dealer about leaving off the front license plate holder?

-CMOS


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Great pics Rb.. nice to finally see your car.


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks guys, I wish you could take a spin in it. I am so amazed by the power and the perfect control that this car has. I never knew how much fun driving could be. I find myself just sitting, thinking of places to go. It is so easy to punch in any address or location in the Navi, and just have it take you there.

The options might be expensive, but to me they were absolutely necessary. I am completely directionally challenged and cannot venture more than a mile beyond my home without getting completely lost, inducing a panic attack in some parts of town. With this excellent Navi, I have driven all over Atlanta and beyond this weekend, and never once got lost, felt fear, or even worried. There is some hot babe, hiding somewhere down between my legs, that knows exactly where to take me (or should I say how to tell me where to go). It is perfect, and I already can't imagine how I ever lived without it.

I am so thrilled with this car, I have trouble getting out of it, I pull into my garage, and immediately start thinking about somewhere else I should go today. I love driving this car.

I start my first real job tomorrow, so I get to drive up to the gate with my new car, and ready for work. I have no idea what the real world has in store for me, but I know I can cruise home in style after 8 hours...so nothing can happen in that time that can be so bad that I can't shake it off on the drive home.

Have a great week, everyone.


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

CMOS said:


> *rbright,
> 
> Hey, nice color. I'm a little partial to the OB myself
> 
> ...


CMOS,

I ordered from Chris BMW, and picked up at the PC. I asked that the front license plate holder be left off, because I think it makes the front end much cleaner. Also, for the coupe, to add the front plate holder, you must drill holes into the bumper...there is no extra trim piece. therefore if you want to remove the front plate holder, you must replace the entire bumper.

It does not come from the factory with the front plate on it, make sure you tell you dealer and stress to them if you do not want it put on during dealer prep.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

It's easy to be directionally challenged in Atlanta.


----------

